# OM Asylum : June 2013



## Mars Lander (Jun 27, 2013)

After our grand and ace adventures at Holby City / Serene which if you haven't seen is here >>>http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=26468, Perjury Saint parted our company despite pleas for him to stay for more malarkey he had to go elsewhere and play hide n seek with another secca  and get a goods night sleep in a proper bed 

Sshhhh.. , Luckypants, ProjectMayhem and I now rather tired from our mammoth stay awake stint , looked for somewhere to pitch our tents after all we were hundreds of miles from home and we had another site to visit. After few dead ends we found a fantastic meadow flanked by thick woods and retired with beers and a camp fire, as the sunset on our explore fuelled day.

A chance image on flickr , some enquiry and subsequently out of the blue, I received a rather detailed map of an old Victorian asylum I had never heard of (not that I am an expert or anything) , I googled for reports and found none, , intrigued but put off by the long distance it was shelved but now it wasn't too far from where are, we had to see....*OM Asylum*







The site isn't easy to explore , probably the reason for it being in not too bad condition , further caution is required, as always we have our cameras but this place also has its own 

We were almost too late for this party as demo is underway and some buildings have gone, we are just in time to see what we saw .

This place is little league in terms of size compared to Severalls or the mammoth Whittingham and even smaller than Shelton, but I really liked it here, it's almost unchaved and structurally pretty sound.






Parts of the exterior are truly overgrown on a magnificent scale, resulting in some really nice light as it filters thru the thick ivy foliage and giving it emerald hues.






There are plenty of cells to contain former inmates, I wonder of those that could read, how many eyed this with frustration?






Despite its smaller size there are many many _'small holding rooms'_






At the base of these stairs even more are revealed






This one was the finest example, not only a thick internal door with observation window, also a tough as nails door to the exterior for the loading in of, to minimise the breaking free in situ and running amok inside, note in the corner, a complete view weird looking mirror to ascertain for certain the location of the potential powder keg of sudden angst.






I wonder what desperate and enraged scenes this mirror could recollect...






Further in, this curious room , lit by the natural light thru orange skylights? is this strange colouration thru age deterioration or is it just orange to go with the lemons.






and dead things, I am repulsed but mesmerised by such things






but capture them I must.






Not sure how many previous explorers have been here, but there was definite evidence of ancient timelords






Back to the strangeness of the idea behind the orange skylight room , we are presented in the darkness by this artwork depicting a lone pondering bridge crosser , to his immediate left we see an outlandish brightly coloured tree, the colour of which is like no other in the picture , or is it an unearthly visitor? Perhaps all these little details scattered about, are not innocent and random but purposefully posed and positioned to keep the fragile in a state of perpetual self doubt or it could just be a tree.






Most things are gone but its good to see evidence of the former purpose of this place , well any interesting artefact really, these bin bagged and all over the place ECG scans and patient notes were a good find, well rummaged out ProjectMayhem 






a rather grand artefact indeed....






note the undisturbed state it is in, a quick attempt at Scott Joplin's _The Entertainer_ reveals a severely out of tune condition in the piano, a good musical ear in Projectmayhem at my prowess on the ivories and a only ever so slightly displeased Sshhh... who fears that my impromptu musical performance my invoke unwanted attentions.

Note that under the long gone ivory key coverings are the old school manufacturers key notes, to identify the positioning of the individually made keys and not marked out for beginners tuition, as in a place like this, especially with all the background _ambience_ that would be an unbearable scenario I would envisage.






of all the places to find such a rustic gem is in the confines of this rather splendid kitchen garden?






We've explored our energy levels to the max the weekend we did this , marinating on our thoughts and experiences we contemplate our soon to be clim(b)atic exit.






Thanks for looking and please note that tongues were firmly in cheeks in the production of this report! ​


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 27, 2013)

Amazing condition,great pics.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jun 27, 2013)

I love your reports,
Another fantastic location, and amazing pics as usual!
You do make me smirk, with your wit


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Jun 27, 2013)

love this, great pics as ever


----------



## Pen15 (Jun 27, 2013)

Love your humour Alt 

A real interesting find with great images and report too. Nice one!!!


----------



## krela (Jun 27, 2013)

How do you always conveniently manage to find 4 things to sit in for photos?!


----------



## Mars Lander (Jun 27, 2013)

krela said:


> How do you always conveniently manage to find 4 things to sit in for photos?!



haha, never realised this before, perhaps we subconsciously go with just the right number of people at any given explore...uncanny haha


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jun 27, 2013)

Great humorous report! Fab pics, especially the love the cooking crew shot What another fantastic adventure with ace company


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jun 27, 2013)

krela said:


> How do you always conveniently manage to find 4 things to sit in for photos?!



Haha


----------



## Lucky Pants (Jun 27, 2013)

Nice report there fella


----------



## ZerO81 (Jun 27, 2013)

Superb stuff!


----------



## tank2020 (Jun 27, 2013)

Nice. The last pic is a cracker, ooh and the mirror one!


----------



## sonyes (Jun 27, 2013)

Wow, what a place, and superb report and pics as per  That crew shot is mint


----------



## perjury saint (Jun 27, 2013)

*SHIT!! I missed out on this one eh shag... And all for a delicious pizza?! 
Top notch as ever kiiiiiiid!! Right... Wheres me ladder?  *


----------



## peterc4 (Jun 27, 2013)

gutted, looks like i missed i damn fine looney bin, the cell with the mirror and a top crew shot and piano, gotta go i feel sick... :arghh:


----------



## Mars Lander (Jun 27, 2013)

perjury saint said:


> *SHIT!! I missed out on this one eh shag... And all for a delicious pizza?!
> Top notch as ever kiiiiiiid!! Right... Wheres me ladder?  *



So it was the famous, most delicious pizza then haha, fair play shag!


----------



## Mars Lander (Jun 27, 2013)

peterc4 said:


> gutted, looks like i missed i damn fine looney bin, the cell with the mirror and a top crew shot and piano, gotta go i feel sick... :arghh:



Every where we go becomes a loony bin, roll on Sunday!


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jun 27, 2013)

perjury saint said:


> *SHIT!! I missed out on this one eh shag... And all for a delicious pizza?!
> Top notch as ever kiiiiiiid!! Right... Wheres me ladder?  *



Mmm those pizzas....


----------



## TeeJF (Jun 27, 2013)

First class stuff... how the hell do you find these places??? I'm in awe.


----------



## Infraredd (Jun 27, 2013)

Eloquent and artistic what else lurks behind that mask?


----------



## skankypants (Jun 27, 2013)

You lot have done another blinder!!top quality report and pics as usual,...


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Jun 28, 2013)

Amazing work as usual guys, very nice work! Looks like you had quite a bit of fun too


----------



## woodland pixie (Jun 28, 2013)

This is ace! Great report, photos and sense of humour. Me likey


----------



## zombizza (Jun 28, 2013)

ahhhh. fantastic as always. Regret not stopping for a chat in our pyestock bumping. keep up the good work.


----------



## Mars Lander (Jun 30, 2013)

zombizza said:


> ahhhh. fantastic as always. Regret not stopping for a chat in our pyestock bumping. keep up the good work.



Thanks man , would of been good to talk proper.

Thanks to all for your wonderful feedback


----------



## Dissimulate (Jun 30, 2013)

Just wow! Nice find!!!! Pics are outstanding.


----------



## Mars Lander (Jul 1, 2013)

Dissimulate said:


> Just wow! Nice find!!!! Pics are outstanding.



TA very much , very nice of you to say


----------



## chubs (Jul 1, 2013)

love that second image, well done on the whole set! Thank you!
my passion for asylums just keeps on groing!


----------



## SinStorm (Jul 2, 2013)

Excellent adventure and pics: cheers....


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Jul 3, 2013)

Brilliant report as always pal! some belter shot! loving the group shots and the self portrait in the cells!


----------



## NakedEye (Jul 6, 2013)

GUys you are heroes!! How you find these places I have no idea but love all the reports and photos!! Great stuff!!


----------



## jmcjnr (Jul 6, 2013)

The way to do Urbex. You've nailed it. Thanks. Keep up you lot!!


----------



## LittleOz (Jul 7, 2013)

O Wow, that's yet another epic and awesome report! How can us mere mortals even dream of competing?


----------



## Mars Lander (Jul 7, 2013)

LittleOz said:


> O Wow, that's yet another epic and awesome report! How can us mere mortals even dream of competing?



Thanks lots .

you dont have to compete . Its all about exploring  your based in surrey the grandezt of things are there or not far


----------

